# Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Mai 2012)

*Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an


----------



## seasons8 (31. Mai 2012)

*Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an*

Die Schläuche sehen aus wie Schnürsenkel ...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an*

Die Nudelschläuche sehen nicht so attraktiv aus. Um nicht zu sagen hässlich.

Der Radiator mit dem Lüfter sieht auch nicht so schön aus. Außerdem erinnert mich der Firmenname an eine Krankheit.

Allerdings gefällt mir das Logo der Firma.


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an*

schwachsinn damit zu werben "wir bauen die schlankste pumpe"
wo bleibt "wir bauen die haltbarste und leiseste pumpe"?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an*



Abductee schrieb:


> schwachsinn damit zu werben "wir bauen die schlankste pumpe"


 
Ich verstehe das ebenso nicht. Ob 12mm oder 24mm, wo ist da ein Unterschied? Der Kühlkörper hat im Schnitt sogar 160mm Platz.


----------



## seasons8 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: LEPA kündigt CPU-Kühler HDP 120 im Slim-Design an*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Der Radiator mit dem Lüfter sieht auch nicht so schön aus. Außerdem erinnert mich der Firmenname an eine Krankheit.


 
Haha , jetzt wo du's sagst


----------

